#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  anale seks

## Yassine_x

IN DE NAAM VAN ALLAH DE MEEST BARMHARTIGE DE MEEST GENADEVOLLE

Beste broers en zussen, hieronder kunnen jullie een stukje lezen dat gaat over anale seks door 
-Allaamah Al-Iemaam Shaych Mohammed Naasiroed-dien al-Albaanie .

(Moge Allaahs Barmhartigheid met hem zijn) 
(1914  1999) 
Vertaald vanuit het Engels door: 
Oem Jasmien al-Hollandiejah 



6) Het verbod op sodomie (anale seks). 


Het is voor hem verboden zijn vrouw te penetreren in haar anus. Dit is af te leiden uit het bovengenoemde Qor`aan Vers Jullie vrouwen zijn als een akker voor jullie, komt tot jullie akker wanneer en hoe jullie willen. En van de voorgaande overleveringen. Er zijn (in dit hoofdstuk) ook andere overleveringen, zoals: 
EERST: Op gezag van Oem Sallama اهنع للها ىضر die zei: 
Toen de Moehajierien zich bij de Ansaar in Medina voegde, trouwden sommige een vrouw van de Ansaar. De vrouwen van de Moehajieroen waren gewoon om op hun gezicht te liggen (tijdens de gemeenschap), terwijl de vrouwen van de Ansar dit nooit deden. Een man van de Moehajiroen wilde dat zijn vrouw dit wel zo deed. Ze weigerde tot de tijd dat ze de mogelijkheid had het aan de Profeet  te vragen. Ze ging naar de Profeet, maar was verlegen hem dit te vragen. Oem Sallama vroeg het voor haar. Toen werd het Vers geopenbaard dat zegt: Jullie vrouwen zijn als een akker voor jullie, komt tot jullie akker wanneer en hoe jullie willen. De Profeet zei: Nee, niet op elke manier die jullie willen, alleen in een opening (waarmee de vagina wordt bedoeld. 18 

TWEEDE: Op gezag van Ibn Abaas امهنع للها يضر, die zei: 
Omar ibn al-Khataab kwam naar de Profeet  en zei: O RassoelAllaah, ik ben vernietigd. En de Profeet  vroeg: En wat heeft jou vernietigd, O Omar? Omar zei: Ik ben van opstijging veranderd vannacht (een uitdrukking voor het benaderen van je vrouw vanaf de achterkant, terwijl je haar vagina binnen gaat). De Profeet  
. gaf hem een antwoord en toen kwam de openbaring van het Vers: Jullie vrouwen zijn als een akker voor jullie, komt tot jullie akker wanneer en hoe jullie willen. En de Profeet zei: Van de voorkant of van de achterkant, maar niet in haar anus of tijdens haar menstruatie. 19 

DERDE: Op gezag van Khuzaima ibn Thaabit , die zei: 
Een man vroeg de Profeet  over het vanaf de achterkant binnengaan van een vrouw, of over het binnengaan van een bij zijn vrouw aan de achterzijde, en de Profeet  antwoordde: Halaal (i.e. toegestaan). Toen de man zich omdraaide om te vertrekken, riep de Profeet hem terug, of gaf opdracht hem terug te roepen, en zei: Wat zei je? In welke opening bedoelde je? Als je bedoelde vanaf haar achterzijde in haar vagina, dan ja. Maar als je bedoelde van haar achterzijde in haar anus, dan nee! Voorzeker, Allaah schaamt zich niet voor de waarheid. Gaat jullie vrouwen niet binnen in haar anus! 20 

VIERDE: 
Allaah kijkt niet om naar iemand die zijn vrouw binnen gaat in haar anus. 21 

VIJFDE: 
Vervloekt zijn zij die de vrouwen binnen gaan in haar anus. 22 

ZESDE: 
Een ieder die seksuele gemeenschap heeft met een menstruerende vrouw, of met een vrouw in haar anus, of een waarzegger raadpleegt en gelooft in wat hij zegt, heeft ongeloof gepleegd in dat wat is geopenbaard aan Mohammed. 23 



15 Al-Baqarah 2: 223. 
. 
17 Al-Boechaarie en Moslim 
18 Ahmad, at-Tirmidhi e.a.: saheeh

19 An-Nesaaie in 'Ishratoen Nisaa, Hasan, at-Tirmidhi, e.a. 
20 As-Shaafi, al-Baihaqi e.a.: saheeh. 
21 An-Nasaaee: hasan isnaad en ondersteud in al-Isharah, at-Tirmidhi en ibn Hibbaan 
22 Aboe Daawood, at-Tirmidhi e.a.: saheeh. 
23 Aboe Daawood, at-Tirmidhi, e.a: saheeh.

----------


## EL-Imraan

Salaam 3alaikoum broeders in de Islam,

Het is inderdaad haraam (verboden) voor een man om zijn echtgenote te benaderen middels haar anus. Alhamdolillah heeft Allah ons de Profeet en de Koran gestuurd die ons de beste weg doet aanwijzen.

Je haalde drie verschillende verhalen naar voren die de daad haraam verklaren en waarbij alle drie de verhalen dezelfde Aya (vers : Soera Alaqra) in de koran is geopenbaard?

De aya is maar slechts een keer geopenbaard en wordt niet meer in de koran herhaald.
Daarnaast weet je niet hoeveel tijd er tussen de verschillende verhalen zit.
Tenzij deze gebeurtenissen allemaal in een nacht hebben afgespeeld, maar dat betwijfel ik.

Dit Vers: * Jullie vrouwen zijn als een akker voor jullie, komt tot jullie akker wanneer en hoe jullie willen*  
In dit vers zit een duidelijke wijsheid zoals vele van de verzen in de Koran.
Allah swt zegt hierin *Jullie vrouwen zijn als een akker voor jullie* en vooral de wijsheid die in het gekozen woord  Akker ligt, is essentieel voor de lezer.

Als je kijkt naar de betekenis van het woord  akker, dan zie al snel dat het gaat om een stuk grond dat bewerkt wordt. 
Als je dat stuk grond ploegt en zaait, zal na een tijd van verloop iets uit dat stuk grond uit komen. Een vrucht is ontstaan.
Alleen in een vruchtbare grond kun je iets zaaien en alleen vruchtbare grond kan een vrucht geven.


*komt tot jullie akker wanneer en hoe jullie willen* 

Benader het stuk grond dat je wilt bewerken (ploegen) op de manier die jij wenst.
Zolang je maar een vruchtbare gedeelte benaderd.
Al zou je duizend jaar kunnen wachten op iets wat je in een onvruchtbare grond (in dit geval de anus) zou planten, zou je nooit een vrucht kunnen krijgen.

Allah heeft de vrouw geschapen opdat de man bij haar rust kan vinden.
Maar ook om de voortplanting van de mens, heeft Allah de vrouw geschapen.

En zelfs degene die ervan houden om hun vrouw doormiddel van anus te benaderen weten dat alleen via de vagina iets kunt realiseren.

En hoe zou je nou als man zijnde deze  ni3ma (vagina) die de zwakke man als gunst heeft gekregen van Allah om zich mee te kunnen kleden (geestelijke kleding wel te verstaan) kunnen ruilen voor iets wat vies en onnatuurlijks is (anus).

De wijsheid van de koran is groot en die van Allah is nog groter.

Alhamdollihal bi ni3matihi tatimmoe salihaat.

----------


## Bakra

Mocht u .................................................. ........angkor/beheer

----------

